# SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!



## maar (11. Februar 2009)

*SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

Hallo leutz. Habe eine SoundMax Onboard Karte und dazu das Logitech Z3-e System. Soweit okay. Aber die Bässe von dem Subwoofer sind 
1. übertrieben wenn man schon wenig bass einstellt.
2. sind sehr weich und klingen dadurch als ob man die quälen würde

Ich möchte mit dem SoundMax Einstellungen den bass so einstellen das er nicht mehr so weich klingt, sondern der Hart und Satt ist. 
Mein problem ist aber dass ich mich mit den ganzen Frenquenzwerten nicht auskenne. Ich weis nur dass die ersten 3 von Links was mit dem Bass zutun haben und mehr auch nicht.
Hier ist die oberfläche von dem Programm.


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

Warum ist das auf russisch?

Ich denke, das liegt auch einfach daran, dass es ein Onboard-Sound ist. Mit einer richtigen, hochwertigen Karte sollte das viel besser klingen!


----------



## maar (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

meine Systemsprache ist russisch.
Aber der Equalizer ist ja in Zahlen und in der Mitte. 

Kannst du eine Einstellung raten oder irgendein Tipp geben?


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

Kauf dir eine vernünftige Soundkarte und dann hast du auch einen knackigeren Bass


----------



## maar (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

aha... liegt es allein an der Soundkarte dass man keinen guten bass hinkriegt?
und ab wieviel Euronen fängt eine gute Soundkarte an?


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

Jep liegt es, eine gute Soundkarte fängt so ab 60€ an


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

da wär ich mir nicht so sicher... ne separate soundkarte sollte zwar den klang allgemein verbessern, aber speziell beim bass: die logitech-boxen übertreiben oft mit dem bass, und für 50-60€ für 2 boxen + sub + netzteil + kabel kann nun wirklich nicht nen sauberen, klaren subwoofer erwarten. je nach dem, was maar sonst so gewohnt ist, sind diese boxen halt einfach billige "multimedia-brüllwürfel", die zwanghaft versuchen, auf "bombastsound" zu machen, was natürlich bei so nem budget nicht geht. und nicht jeder steht auf so was, viele leute aber finden das toll, wenn da was im ganzen zimmer rumwummert... 

vlt. mal ne soundkarte eines kumpels leihen und schauen, ob es wirklich hilft.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

Bei einer guten Soundkarte kann man aber die Abschaltfrequenzen für den Bass anpassen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bei einer guten Soundkarte kann man aber die Abschaltfrequenzen für den Bass anpassen


 
das is richtig. kann aber trotzdem sein, dass der sub weiterhin für ihn subjektiv gesehen unschön wummert, und wenn er die frequenz ändert. fehlt wiederum was   daher lieber mal probieren, bevor man 30-50€ ausgibt und es nix bringt.


----------



## maar (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ne separate soundkarte sollte zwar den klang allgemein verbessern, aber speziell beim bass: die logitech-boxen übertreiben oft mit dem bass, und für 50-60€ für 2 boxen + sub + netzteil + kabel kann nun wirklich nicht nen sauberen, klaren subwoofer erwarten. je nach dem, was maar sonst so gewohnt ist, sind diese boxen halt einfach billige "multimedia-brüllwürfel", die zwanghaft versuchen, auf "bombastsound" zu machen, was natürlich bei so nem budget nicht geht. und nicht jeder steht auf so was, viele leute aber finden das toll, wenn da was im ganzen zimmer rumwummert...
> 
> vlt. mal ne soundkarte eines kumpels leihen und schauen, ob es wirklich hilft.


naja ich weis nicht ob es an der Soundkarte lag aber dieses System ist 50% billiger als mein Logitech aber hat hammer geile bässe und auch sehr schöne höhen. Meine schwester hat die mit ihrem Hyrican dabei gehabt.. Hat ein 5.1 sound on board. ob ich das habe weis  ich nicht. (eher nicht)




Herbboy schrieb:


> und nicht jeder steht auf so was, viele leute aber finden das toll, wenn da was im ganzen zimmer rumwummert...


 ich hasse es wenn es nur rumwummert und kein anderer ton rauskommt.



> Bei einer guten Soundkarte kann man aber die Abschaltfrequenzen für den Bass anpassen


wie soll ich das verstehen?


Gibt es irgendwo Erklärungen für die Hz Einheiten? was jedes einzelne beeinflusst etc?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*



maar schrieb:


> naja ich weis nicht ob es an der Soundkarte lag aber dieses System ist 50% billiger als mein Logitech aber hat hammer geile bässe und auch sehr schöne höhen. Meine schwester hat die mit ihrem Hyrican dabei gehabt.. Hat ein 5.1 sound on board. ob ich das habe weis ich nicht. (eher nicht)


 seit ca. 3-4 jahren hat an sich jedes board 5.1sound. das hat aber rien gar nix mit der klangqualität zu tun.

und dass das philips für dich besser klingt, könnte halt damit zu tun haben, dass die der "mulitmedia"-sound des logitech einfach nicht gefällt. vlt. würd ein anderer zum philips sagen "bäh, das hat ja gar keinen bass!" 

aber schließ doch einfach mal dein set bei deiner schwester an, oder umgekehrt ^^




> Gibt es irgendwo Erklärungen für die Hz Einheiten? was jedes einzelne beeinflusst etc?


 je tiefer en ton, desto weniger Hz hat er. wenn du zB als grenze 20Hz einstellst, dann sollte der sub nur töne tiefer als 20Hz von sich geben. bei zB 60Hz halt alles bis 60Hz. mein creativeset zB wummert besonders, wenn in einem lied etwas um die 40-60Hz laut ist.

zB bei sprache ist das "lauteste" im bereich von ca. 1KHz und 4Khz. und zB ne bassdrum kann durchaus immer noch gut "reinhauen", selbst wenn unter 40Hz alles weggeschnittten wurde. alles unter 100Hz weg würd aber schon kritisch werden


----------



## maar (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

okay, also sollte ich bei Sprache eher höher stellen oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## sportline105 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bei einer guten Soundkarte kann man aber die Abschaltfrequenzen für den Bass anpassen


das kann man selbst mit ner guten onboard soundkarte einstellen! das siehst du z.b. im anhang 

hast du denn schon mal den aktuellsten treiber runtergeladen? 
was hast du für ein board? 
kanns sein, dass du vllt center und sub tauschen musst?


----------



## maar (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

Ich habe die treiber von 2005. Finde aber keine aktuellen Treiber für meine Soundkarte


----------



## sportline105 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*

hab grad gesehen, dass es für dein MB keinen treibersupport mehr gibt. wär also sicher die beste variante ne vernünftige soundkarte zu kaufen. die kannste ja dann wenns mal nen neuen pc gibt dort weiter benutzen


----------



## Pimo@sn (3. September 2009)

*AW: SoundMax für Satten Bass einstellung gesucht!*



sportline105 schrieb:


> das kann man selbst mit ner guten onboard soundkarte einstellen! das siehst du z.b. im anhang
> 
> hast du denn schon mal den aktuellsten treiber runtergeladen?
> was hast du für ein board?
> kanns sein, dass du vllt center und sub tauschen musst?


 



Kannst du mir bitte mal schreiben wo du die SW her hast? Hab nämlich dass gleiche problem. Hab auch ne Soundmax- Onboard soundkarte, bei ihr geht es aber net die Trennfrequenz einzustellen


----------

